# Constant bounding pulse



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone have this problem? I feel it almost all the time. My heart is ok, and my anxiety is better than before, but this thing is getting worse. 

It started with stomach pulsating when I was 16. Few months ago, I noticed it in the bottom of the neck. Today, my whole neck is pulsating.

I can't relax for a moment because of it. Doctors are always saying- it's OK, it is not a health issue, but nobody knows how to get rid of it.


----------



## Zipster257 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have this problem on the left side of my neck and ear. It disturbs my sleep if I lay my head to the left on my pillow. It's just a constant pulse, like I'm hearing my heartbeat and of course I obsess over it and can't get to sleep. It's beyond frustrating and really annoying!


----------



## modafinilguy (Oct 13, 2013)

It is DEFINITELY anxiety related, that's if the doctors have ruled out that you have heart problems, though even if they hadn't it sounds like classic anxiety of the one's own heart beat.

I think you are hyper focusing on NORMAL bodily sensations from your heart beat, that most people would almost automatically disregard. When you are concerned that it might mean "your heart is screwing up etc" this creates anxiety which will increase your pulse rate (when your anxious pulse rate goes up as well as other physical reactions).

It could be that your brain is not good or has a problem filtering out normal bodily sensations, but most likely you are scanning your body by habit for these sensations and then hyperfocusing on them.

The solution is to distract yourself, not worry about the fact you can feel or are aware of your hearbeat, accept the fact that you are not going to just drop dead, and understand that become anxious about it will WORSTEN the symptoms!

If your doctor has confirmed that your heart and blood pressure is fine, you have nothing to worry about, I have this problem to some degree, but you can largely overcome it by understand the reality of the situation.


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

I'm not worried about health issues, I'm just frustrated because I can't relax for a moment. When I lay in bed or sofa, I feel like my whole body is jumping up and down. 

It could be that hyper focusing thing, I will try not to think about it.


----------



## modafinilguy (Oct 13, 2013)

If you have any physical symptoms which are of significance then certainly let a doctor know.

But I strongly suspect that focusing (or hyper-focusing) on it is causing or worsening the symptoms, sort of like a feedback loop.

It is possible certain things could aggravate this such as certain medications, caffeine and cigarettes (of course illicit drugs too like stimulants would be very bad idea).

Maybe the issue is more complex, and sort of complex problem you have with relaxing or something. It might be a more general anxiety problem, hard to say.


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Maybe cigarettes makes it worse, but I recently didn't smoked for few months, and I don't remember any improvement during that period. I will try to be more relaxed and not focused on my body


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I've been getting this the last couple of nights. I think it may be due to a silent migraine though because I've been giddy and getting weird rushes in my head, the type I feel when I've got a regular migraine.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

beta-adrenergic antagonists
alpha-adrenergic agonists


----------

